# Angaben bei Fragen zu Fensteranwendungen



## Daniel Toplak (1. Februar 2005)

Wenn ihr Fragen bezgl. Fensterprogrammen habt, dann gebt bitte immer diese 2 wichtige Fakten mit an:
Betriebssystem und GUI-Framework.

Denn gerade das GUI-Framework wäre da ein wichtiger entscheidender Punk da wären z.B.:
- Windows pure API
- Windows MFC
- QT
- wxWidgets (ehem. wxWindows)
- GTK
- Motif
- zApp
- Borland VCL
- usw...
Merke: nicht immer kann man vom GUI-Framework auf das Betriebssystem schließen, da diese oft ( wie z.B. wxWidgets) Plattform unabhänig sind.
Also bitte schreibt diese Dinge einfach mit in den Titel oder mit in den Post, dann kann euch meist schneller geholfen werden, ohne lästiges Nachfragen.

Danke

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Tobias K. (1. Februar 2005)

moin


Die Ideen/Vorgaben zum eröffnen eines Threads ("Die Richtige Frage" oder diese hier) finde ich sehr gut. Was ich mir aber wünschen würde ist eine stärkere/strengere Durchsetzung dieser Regeln durch die Moderatoren.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## maexle1894 (21. Mai 2005)

Guten Abend,
 ich finde es gerade hier im C++ Forum auf tutorials.de relativ angenehm, was doofe Posts angeht. Viele andere Foren werden derzeit so dermaßen vollgemüllt, da kommt nurnoch Dreck rein...

 greez


----------



## Tasm-Devil (22. Mai 2005)

da hast du recht. In diesem Forum seh ich fast keine Spams oder offtopics. Das sich nicht alle (ich auch nicht) an die Regeln von Herrn Fein halten is zwar blöd aber es macht es nicht sehr viel schlechter hier.

 Mfg Tasm-Devil


----------

